# WooWoo! Bumped-up to 120 mg Armour



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I got the results from last week's tests this morning. I guess they speak for themselves! The doctor spent a lot of time with me and I didn't mince words telling her how bad I feel and how totally discouraged I've become. I feel like my endocrinologist cares, I really do. She is very compassionate toward me but I don't think I'm improving any. The fact of the matter is I feel like I'm losing ground.

At one point I mentioned the conversation she and I had back in December when it seemed like my liver was holding onto the Synthroid too long. She picked-up on the point I was fixing to make and said now it seems like my liver is spitting-out the Armour.

She said she seldom has patients who have as much trouble as I've had, that I've needed more blood tests than most patients need, etc. She said the Armour should be accumulating in my body by now and that's what she keeps checking...that her concern is it could all (my dosage increases) suddenly come together and I could have major hyperthyroid symptoms. Personally, I don't see that happening but who knows???

My dosage was increased to 120 mg with tests in 4 weeks, then more tests in 2 months and I have a follow-up appointment in July.

I hope I can hang-on until July! I told her I know two things for certain:

(1.) Everytime I get a dosage increase I feel better for app. 3 days - my energy, stamina, blood pressure, palpitations, mood, concentration, etc., seem noticeably better for app. 3 days..._then_...

(2.) I can't seem to hold onto the temporary improvement.

I can't honestly tell that I have anymore energy with 105 mg Armour than I did with 60 mg!

Lab results since surgery on September 23, 2011. All labs (except 4/04/12) app. 10:30 A.M. at the same hospital lab. April 4, 2012 blood was drawn mid-afternoon. April 27, 2012 blood was drawn mid-morning without taking morning dose of Armour.

*T4 FREE - Ranges 0.8-1.5*

November 10, 2011 - 1.4 (taking 125 mcg Synthroid)
December 22, 2011 - 1.4 (taking 125 mcg Synthroid)
February 22, 2012 - 0.6 (taking 60 mg Armour)*** 
March 21, 2012 - 1.0 (taking 90 mg Armour since February 22, 2012)
April 4, 2012 - 0.9 (blood drawn mid-afternoon instead of mid-morning)
April 27, 2012 - 0.8 (taking 105 mg Armour since April 6, 2012)

*May 31, 2012 - 1.0 (have been taking 120 mg Armour since May 3)*

*T3 FREE - Ranges 2.0 - 3.6*

November 10, 2011 - 2.9 
December 22, 2011 - 2.5
February 22, 2012 - 1.8***
March 21, 2012 - 3.8
April 4, 2012 - 2.8
April 27, 2012 - 2.6

*May 31, 2012 - 3.1*

*TSH - Ranges 0.37-4.55*

November 10, 2011 - 0.059
December 22, 2011 - 0.455
February 22, 2012 - 28.900***
March 21, 2012 - 1.750
April 4, 2012 - 0.904
April 27, 2012 - 0.427

*May 31, 2012 - 0.030 *

*Thyglobulin Tumor Mrk - Range 0*

November 10, 2011 - 0.3
February 22, 2012 - 5.5 ***

I was switched from 60 mg Armour to 90 mg Armour on February 22, 2012.

Switched to 105 mg Armour on April 6, 2012.

Switching to 120 mg Armour on May 3, 2012.

** I told the doctor the lab tech dropped the vial of blood drawn on 2/22/12.*

Thyroidectomy - September 23, 2011


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to being a "drug crazed doofus"....LOL! I am glad things went well for you & I hope it helps!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Welcome to being a "drug crazed doofus"....LOL! I am glad things went well for you & I hope it helps!


I thought about telling the doctor you and I in danger of going hog wild and country crazy with all the hormone supplement being lavished on us!! :anim_63:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I thought about telling the doctor you and I in danger of going hog wild and country crazy with all the hormone supplement being lavished on us!! :anim_63:


Hog wild, I love it! I hope it porks out...oooppps works out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I got the results from last week's tests this morning. I guess they speak for themselves! The doctor spent a lot of time with me and I didn't mince words telling her how bad I feel and how totally discouraged I've become. I feel like my endocrinologist cares, I really do. She is very compassionate toward me but I don't think I'm improving any. The fact of the matter is I feel like I'm losing ground.
> 
> At one point I mentioned the conversation she and I had back in December when it seemed like my liver was holding onto the Synthroid too long. She picked-up on the point I was fixing to make and said now it seems like my liver is spitting-out the Armour.
> 
> ...


ROLF!! Tell her that as long as you are moving around, that ain't gonna' happen!

Seriously!

Hugs!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Hog wild, I love it! I hope it porks out...oooppps works out!


:anim_63::anim_63::anim_63:

I'm sorry, doctor, but this just isn't _porking out_ for me!

Seriously though, maybe there is hope. My endocrinologist told me to call my psychiatrist and tell her I'm probably not a lunatic - that she believes what is driving me totally bonkers is thyroid related. That was kinda' comforting, you know!!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> ROLF!! Tell her that as long as you are moving around, that ain't gonna' happen!
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> Hugs!


Right! Eating, sleeping, watching TV, sleeping, getting online a little bit, more sleeping might be considered a busy day for some folks but I'm tired (no pun intended) of feeling exhausted after folding a load of clothes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Right! Eating, sleeping, watching TV, sleeping, getting online a little bit, more sleeping might be considered a busy day for some folks but I'm tired (no pun intended) of feeling exhausted after folding a load of clothes!


Glad you also told her about the dropped vial. Boy, does that ever skew the tests.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I drug-up this old thread to add my latest lab results from May 31, 2012.

QUESTION: T4 Free and T3 Free look good. How can those numbers be so good and my TSH be so bad? :confused0024:

My endocrinologist and the PA who usually calls me had both left the office for the weekend and I don't think the person who called to give me the test results knew anything at all about the numbers. She said she'd have someone else call me next week.

The new TSH result is awfully low, isn't it? The person who called said, "0.030" and I had her repeat the number. Maybe I'm worse in math than I thought but that seems like the lowest number I've ever had.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

IDC, I think NDT represses TSH more so than when one takes T4 only. How do you feel? If you feel good, it might be okay. Our Andros will chime in tomorrow.

I just had mine done. TSH is .54, the frees look pretty good. I could bump up a quarter of a grain but I am going to stay here for a bit. I am a happy camper! I didn't thik it would happen to tell you the truth!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I drug-up this old thread to add my latest lab results from May 31, 2012.
> 
> QUESTION: T4 Free and T3 Free look good. How can those numbers be so good and my TSH be so bad? :confused0024:
> 
> ...


TSH is good. We keep mine @ 0.03 or less. No "problemo"; all is well!

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> TSH is good. We keep mine @ 0.03 or less. No "problemo"; all is well!
> 
> Dr. Mercola (FREES)
> http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


Andros,

The ONLY guide I have to any of this is the test "ranges". My TSH test says the range is 0.37-4.55. - 0.030 seems awfully low. I'm not worried about it but I've become what too many doctors are, all I know is numbers. :confused0033: Here again is an instance where the test results (I'd think) could be misleading.


----------

